# Brittany Ferries



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I read in this months MMM of a MHer who was provided with an EHU on a ferry ( the destination alludes me ) to keep their fridge / freezer running. I emailed Brittany Ferries today as we have a 25 hr sailing to Bilbao coming soon, and they have advised me that no EHU is available on this sailing. 

Any suggestions.... As I usually prepare meals and freeze them for our travels and what about milk , cheese etc that would reside in the fridge ?

Being switched off for more than 24 hrs will not be conducive to happy fridge contents.

DJM


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I've heard of it being done for those carrying medical supplies like insulin, but not for general travellers.

We run our fridge to its coldest before sailing and also put fridge cold blocks inside, that usually holds everything until we get to the other side, but it does depend on the insulation of your fridge.

Peter


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

So how do they power any refrigerated lorry trailer then I wonder. They provide this on P&O for lorries.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

You can take your semi skimmed milk frozen and it will help keep the other fridge contents cold. It's amazing how cold they stay if not opened at all, and the fuller the better


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Jimbost said:


> So how do they power any refrigerated lorry trailer then I wonder. They provide this on P&O for lorries.


They do for trucks on the Santander and Bilbao run as well, but they take 3-phase power usually, with a dedicated shore supply connection, or they run the truck fridge diesel packs on deck throughout the voyage.

Peter


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi I did the voyage to Santander 2nd week of September this year had no trouble with keeping things frozen in fridge turned fridge on full overnight all food i wanted to keep frozen was wrapped in foil on the journey to Portsmouth I kept the fridge on full up until time to board the ferry when we arrived in Spain all was well no problems even some ice in ice box compartment ( My vehicle is a 1993 C class Hymer with the original fridge)
Good luck have a good holiday 8)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*power*

It is available by special request - When making the booking.

As for insulin, it does not need to be refrigerated until it has been opened. Even then, it can be kept for some time as long as it is kept away from extremes of heat.

TM


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Have done the same journey several times and the frozen food stayed beautifully frozen for the duration of the sailing and the fridge stuff was still plenty cold enough to last for days afterwards. Just make sure the fridge is packed as full as possible. Air heats much quicker than solid lumps of food.


----------

